
Combinatorial Algorithms (1978) [pdf] - espeed
https://www.math.upenn.edu/~wilf/website/CombinatorialAlgorithms.pdf
======
youjiuzhifeng
Combinatorial testing is an important area to apply combinatorial algorithms.
[0] is a website to start with Combinatorial Test Case Generation.

[0][http://www.pairwise.org/index.asp](http://www.pairwise.org/index.asp)

------
abetusk
Obligatory mention of Wilf's "generatingfunctionology" that is also an
excellent book [1].

[1]
[https://www.math.upenn.edu/~wilf/gfologyLinked2.pdf](https://www.math.upenn.edu/~wilf/gfologyLinked2.pdf)

------
c3534l
> For computers and calculators.

Aw, I wish they made an edition to be read by humans.

------
chmaynard
I notice that when I open this PDF using Preview on my Mac, I can't select and
copy text. I assume this is because (1) text selection is disabled somehow, or
(2) the document is just a collection of images. Does software exist that can
convert a printed page with a lot of math notation into a truly digital
document?

~~~
nerdponx
OCR?

------
mrcactu5
is it common to implement these algorithms yourself anymore?

